# Post install failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix

## mrbscreen

Hello,

yesterday I upgrade my system and now I have the problem that postfix won't emerge anymore. Neither the already installed version nor newer version are working.

All versions produces the same error message.

```

   usr/sbin/qmqp-sink

   usr/sbin/postmulti

   usr/sbin/postmap

   usr/sbin/smtp-source

   usr/sbin/postlock

   usr/sbin/postlog

   usr/sbin/postconf

   usr/sbin/smtp-sink

   usr/sbin/qmqp-source

   usr/sbin/postcat

   usr/sbin/postalias

   usr/sbin/postdrop

   usr/sbin/postqueue

   usr/sbin/postfix

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘./postfix-2.9.2/INSTALL’: File exists

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2 failed:

 *   ecompressdir failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2/image/usr/share/man'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2/work/postfix-2.9.2'

!!! post install failed; exiting.

>>> Failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2, Log file:

```

Has anybody any suggestion why ecompressdir has been failed?

```

 emerge --info '=mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2'

Portage 2.1.10.62 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r1, 3.3.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2012 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE AdobeFlash-10.3"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr automount bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus desktop dhcp dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd fax firefox flac font-server fortran gcj gdbm gif glib gphoto2 gpm graphviz gtk hal howl iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg jpeg2k kde kpathsea ldap lesstif libcaca lmsensors mmx modules motif mozbranding mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses neXt network nls nptl nsplugin nvidia oav ogg opengl openmp oss pam pch pcre perl plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session slp soundex speex spell sse sse2 ssl syslog tcl tcpd tetex theora threads tiff tk toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode urandom v4l vcd vdr vorbis wavpack webkit wifi winbind xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-dw2104" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

emerge -pqv '=mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2'

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.9.2 [2.9.1-r1] USE="berkdb ldap pam sasl ssl -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap-bind -mbox -memcached -mysql -nis -postgres (-selinux) -sqlite -vda"

```

Thank you for your suggestion.

Best Regards

Martin

----------

## Livid

Same problem, no idea.

Have you opened a bug yet?

----------

## mrbscreen

A bug was openend.

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416849

----------

